# Jet Jon engine thoughts: Polaris 750



## Wood_Duck (Nov 12, 2013)

I currently have access to a 94 Polaris 750 jet ski. Has a fuel issue, but runs and is down about 20# on one cylinder. Haven't looked myself but was told it uses a bolt in pump which is what i'm looking for due to the fact I have no access to aluminum fabrication and I'm trying to stick with something very simple to swap into a 1542. Anyone know if this is a good engine, and worth rebuilding for the task, or if it's pretty simple/cheap to work on this model?


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 15, 2013)

What I would do is a search on Google for that make model year reviews and get N idea of what issues people have had with them.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Nov 15, 2013)

It seems to run okay, compression is 130-110-130. I am going to try and decide what to do on the engine. new reeds and port/polish for sure, but not sure if I want to re-ring, or get a big bore kit. Oiler has already been disconnected on it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't know much about Polaris engines, but the compression readings sound OK, although, your middle cylinder is a little lower than the others. For these types of engines, the reading is usually about 150 for brand new conditions. 

If the engine is in good overall shape, and not eat up with corrosion or electrical issues, I'd go ahead and run with it just like it is. At some point down the road, if you decide to, you can send your block to SBT for a brand new one.


----------

